# Links öffnen sich nicht mehr in neuem Fenster (IE6.0 und Outlook)



## sam (5. März 2002)

Naja......der Titel sagt schon einiges, aber ich möchte euch das ganze nochmal ein bissche präziser erklären:

Gestern abend fing die ******** einfach so an: mein IE macht bei der Funktion "In neuem Fenster öffnen" einfach garnix mehr......auch bei htmlseiten mit target="_blank" scheint der einfach zu schlafen......
gut hab ich mir gedacht....das geht vorbei....also neustart.....und es geht immer noch nicht!  
heute geh ich an meinen pc um emails abzurufen und merke, dass das gleiche prob bei outlook express auftritt (klar....is ja mit ie-technologie...)

*KANN MIR IRGENDEINER HELFEN?*


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2002)

das prob hatte ich auch! einfach neu installen--- dan dürfte es wieder funzen!!!!

greetz hochi


----------



## Freaky (5. März 2002)

*jo neuinstallation*

moin


schließe mich an, eine neuinstallation ist wohl notwendig.
würd den kompletten ie ordner löschen und das setup neu ausführen.
damit sollten die probleme behoben sein. (sichere aber mal deine email konten)

gruß
freaky


----------



## sam (5. März 2002)

hmmm glaube nicht, dass das prob in dem IE-Ordner liegt....is sicher ein registryprob, weil in dem ie-ordner is nämlich nicht allzuviel.....


----------



## sam (5. März 2002)

ok, hab den ie schön aus den windows-komponenten entfernt, und dann wieder installiert........und es geht immernoch nicht


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2002)

welche ie version???


----------



## sam (5. März 2002)

6.0 ..... die, die bei win xp pro dabei ist (+ein paar sicherheitsupdates)


----------

